# Top five Velcro Dogs. Is a Vizsla one of them?



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://bluandred.com/blogs/blu-and-red/18063119-top-5-velcro-dogs-large-dog-edition

Before you open the attachment, did the Vizsla make the top 5?

RBD


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

I vote yes ;D


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd be surprised if they didn't!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Of course!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Of course.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Some how when you bring your new V HOME - they own you - PRIVACY becomes a 4 letter word - because you never get 2 use it AGAIN !!!!!!!


----------



## fullscale (May 26, 2012)

Of course


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I was going to say Yes, but I had to move the dogs off me first.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

As much as I loved my German Shepherd, she would usually get enough of me before I had enough of her so to speak.

My Viz on the other hand was a perfect match for a dog lover like me. It was amazing to have him follow me around and want to be near me all the time. 

Our friends had two Weims, and they certainly were similar but probably not as much so as Gibson was with me.


----------

